# help on weatherproof adobe style buildings



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

would anyone have resource for building adobe style buildings which are suitable for outdoor use?

I did a search on the web and didn't come up with anything.

I was thinking possibly pink Styrofoam shell and auto repair putty (bondo) then worked, textured and with fine sand on the surface before painting.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I used to share a factory with someone that specialized in finishes for adobe style buildings and one on his products was 'Color Coat'. It was a mixture of paint binders and fine sifted silt. It was applied over the mud bricks after rendering which sealed the surface, kept dust down and was available in a variety of natural colors while keeping a natural texture. 

I think if you made the building form from Styrofoam then apply a layer of fiber glass dabbing with PVA/glue (let it go thick and tacky first) to stop cracking and breaking apart and finish with several coats of a thick silt binder/paint mix to seal and keep the water out.

You should end up with fairly light weight buildings that have a hard water proof crust that will not break apart and have a natural mud render finish. 

Andrew


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

See the threads by Placitassteam he makes stunning adobe buildings using foam that stay out on his layout in NM. 

Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You can use my method.

Make the shell from foam and use a strainer to alternately sift Quickcrete Waterstop Hydraulic cement over the structure and mist it with a spray bottle to build up the cement to ~1/4" thick.

Quick, clean, and easy.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

todd is that waterproof?
any trick for fitting doors and window , like grandt line?


thanks


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

build or coat the building with oldfashioned window-pane putty.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Or you could use Stabilized Adobe .... comes with concrete cement in it.
Most common method is Foam and covered with cement (I'd use Cement All due to low shrinkage) CementAll is also hydraulic, just not advertised as such. Sets under water.
I use CemetAll for my cast buildings and I precolor with stucco dry pigments the attachment shows color....there is no foam in this....
John


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I realize that you are looking for info on building your own adobe style structures. However if you don't find what you are looking for to build your own, Piko makes some really nice adobe style structure kits.

Two series.

*Las Cruces (tan adobe):*

62252 Las Cruces Train Station

62253 Las Cruces Church

62254 Las Cruces Town Building

*Santa Fe (white adobe):*

62059 St. Ursula Chapel

62105 Santa Fe Station

62106 Santa Fe Medical Center

62108 Mission San Antonio

62109 St. Bonifaz Chapel


I have all three of the Las Cruces series structures:









Link to large image


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

stevedenver said:


> todd is that waterproof?
> any trick for fitting doors and window , like grandt line?
> 
> 
> thanks


Yes, it's waterproof.

Doors and windows can be acomodated by putting a piece of tape where you don't want the cement, and pulling it off after spraying.

Alternatively, I've used the clear plastic window and doors, prepainted them (black inside the windows), glued them on to the foam, covered them with tape, and went on with the sifting, filling in the line where the plastic lies on the foam, then removing the tape.

You can see my aerial tram structure "Alligator Lizards in the Air" was done like this.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

G]
a rather crowded day at the station.......the directors are present to inspect a new bridge and culvert down the line. Ballasting .....well that's in next years budget for this small line. Chico, the stationmaster, has abandoned his roof top garden on this day, as it would be frowned upon.


thanks to all-now the work begins, have to try something small, to experiment, thinking of a small octagonal Hogan with sheet metal or ribbed roof, then perhaps a small corner building, with a door at a 45 degree angle. 

san juan, I have them all, in buff and st ursula's too. I like them because they are really robust. These are the ONLY buildings I leave out in hot summer Colorado sun, and they can actually take it, no warping, no bleaching, and only the window glazing gets a bit wonky.

But having said that, they are also very "piko" which to me means 'cookie cutter' /modular and rather 'stiff' simplified. (but the only such structures I know of)

Having recently returned from santa fe, NM, and being mightily inspired, with the subtle changes in shades of adobe buff, from ochre to buff to brown, wood features and details, and wonderful window colors from bleached forest green to turquoise to red, etc., 

I want a few more, less rigid in appearance and more character, ie prototypical smaller windows, more in the way of courtyard walls, wood supports, ramadas and pergolas, more 'funk', and a few more in feel of forties western stucco buildings. btw your vignette looks very nice.

heres my attempt to make the church a bit less of a shoe box. Pic seems to be post rain with spattered debris aplenty. derigeur graveyard in back.....water 'well', of plaster I believe has not faired well, and is slowly breaking down with increasing pores.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear ya on the cookie cutter look.

I really like the fountain with the church. Nice touch.

I've been hoping Piko would make an adobe fence/courtyard to go along with their adobe series buildings. Probably unlikely, but would be nice.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are links to my building logs. I go into a fair amount of detail on how I built them. Hope it helps.
http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/24082-buildings-zia-columbine-rr.html
http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/18540-church-taos-pueblo.html


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The Styrene Monomer in "Bondo" or any Polyester Fiberglass Resin will instantly melt Styrofoam. I would really hate to hear about you making a nice styrofoam form and then have it all melt away.

Russ Miller
TAP Plastics Manager
2015 BAGRS President
NGRC 2016 Chairman



stevedenver said:


> would anyone have resource for building adobe style buildings which are suitable for outdoor use?
> 
> I did a search on the web and didn't come up with anything.
> 
> I was thinking possibly pink Styrofoam shell and auto repair putty (bondo) then worked, textured and with fine sand on the surface before painting.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

russ thanks, a lot!

placita...OMG...beautiful and just what I need


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve I have not done adobe but it can easily be done with magic sculpt, infact it would be easier to do adobe than stone like I do.
I have done many clinics on magic sculpt, this is a handout I use, it provides most of the basic info needed.
Dennis
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/denray/Water Mill/My Watermill 2011/completed MS clinic B.pdf


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve, oh yes 100% waterproof, I have hade structures outside all the time for years, and you could cover any structure that is made, or any structure you build.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Dennis this looks superb...thanks

looks like ill need to practice my sculpting technique

your model depicted the PDF is really creative and beautiful
so much to attend to, wood, concrete, other details, but whats cooli s skys the limit

I have printed the PDF and now need to get onto some careful thought about 
design, which I think ill keep small for the first go, 

underlying form, still thinking 1/2" styrofoam

SWMBO gone this weekend, and I have been doing lots of garden and house related chores.

will likely get this going in a week or so.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve if you are applying to a substrate as styrofoam, heat up the MS, either in microwave, carefull . I mostly
use hot water. Drop the two parts in a large glass of hot water, I have actually worked it together under the tap of very warm water, it softens it up and applys easier. Sunshine works good too.
Dennis


----------

